# Taurua SS PT-92 AR



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Was delivered about a hour ago. I fired a full mag of ball I kept wondering when dam thing would run out of bullets. Seems to be pretty accurate but. Since this is a Beretta clone I have a question or 2. 
Why would you carry a pistol this large in 9mm when a 1911a1 45 is more compact. Yes I know 1/2 the ammo also. But I'm not doing a 9 verse 45 stoping power. In most SD shootings 2 to 4 rounds is all you need.
2. The Taurus has the ability to be carried C&L like a 45 or Decocked for first shot DA. Does Beretta also have this.
I found the pistol nice to shoot and I guess 17+1 of 9mm has a place. But I would never carry as a SD pistol or reach for as a home denfence pistol unless Zombies are over running place. Then I might. I guess my girls will enjoy shooting .I think I will clean and put up for later use. 
Notice I haven't said Beretta or Taurus are bad just I see no reason for this size pistol . Not even in military. But then I'm old like my 1911a1's :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, carrying that size a gun would be too difficult for me to conceal. But in answer to your question - no, Beretta doesn't really have a standard model that you can carry cocked and locked - they DO make a steel model that can do it, but it is over $1000. So, for all intensive purposes, the answer is no unless ya wanna fork over the cash. They don't make a standard 92FS w/ the frame safety.

As for the choice between the 1911 or the Taurus - which ever one you prefer. I carry a 9mm all the time.


----------



## greenflash107 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Pt-99*

I guess, it is what you get use to. I carried a fetherweight 38 Smith for a while, but when I bought my PT-99 and PT-92c, I started carrying the 99. It is a large frame, but with the right holster, you get use to it. I have been carring it now for around 17 years, and wouldn't feel right without it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been considering one of these for myself lately. I really like the safety set-up of the Taurus and functionally, it's a 92 like the one that Beretta makes. I've never taken that close a look at them before but I put brand-snobishness aside and took a close look at them since I'm currently in the market for a double-stack DA 9mm Luger pistol(I know, being without one as I currently am is wrong so I'm trying to correct it).

Are these good, reliable, reasonably accurate quality pistols?


----------

